# Problem With Telnet/HTTP



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi,

From past few days I am not able to browse any internet site from my internet explorer. I thought the problem could be with the IE, but it is the same with Firefox as well. After investigating further I found that even my telnet is not working. When I telnet any site on port 80, I am unable to get out of it, it is getting struck there with dashes all over the screen for each enter key pressed. "Get /" is not returning to the command.

I suspect the problem with the core component of the OS. HTTP protocol is not functioning in its usual fashion. I tried with FTP, and it seems to be fine. 

Can some one please help me in troubleshooting this issue. I am helpless, just for accessing internet and intranet, I have to mstsc another machine. :4-dontkno


Warm Regards,
Virasat


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

This is my company's system. Its in India (Hyderabad). Connection is wired.

The Operating system is Windows XP-Professional SP2 with latest patch.

It has Intel Dual Core processor. Branded Gx160 Dell hardware.

Let me know if you need more info...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi John,

AS mentioned by you, I did the same. Please find the stauts below:

C:\>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.


C:\>netsh int ip reset reset.log


C:\>


I rebooted the machine after this.

But there was no change in accessing telnet or IE.

When I open any site in my IE 6, it hangs with the status bar in progress ...

Please find the telnet results below:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>telnet gmail
Connecting To master...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connec
t failed

C:\WINDOWS\system32>telnet gmail 80

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

For every enter key pressed, we get a '-' symbol. The command prompt gets hanged. Even after pressing "Ctrl+C" nothing happens "Get /" also displays nill result.


Is there any way to repair telnet.....


Thanks
Virasat


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what, if anything, is wrong with Telnet.

I tried those two commands, and I get the same results. What makes you think you can telnet to gmail?


----------



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

I just tried, to check whether we get the same result which we get in a normal PC. But the response which I get in my PC is totally different. Which I mentioned in my post above. However we cannot telnet gmail. That was my foolishness.

I repeated the same steps to our local servers. The master here. But the same response.



Thanks
Virasat


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check any firewall settings and see if they're allowing Telnet (port 23) through.


----------



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

I checked with my network guy, he assured me that there is no blocking done for my machine. I perticularly checked port 23 and he said no, it is not blocked.

Just to inform you, I was able to telnet from my machine. It is from past few weeks that I am unable to telnet as a result, unable to open any site in my browser. Not even Opera, Firefox...

But the local HTML files on my machine or from the network shares are opening successfully...

It is just the TCP/IP communications which are effected. I am unable to access any network printer through browser, even the local intranet is not opening.

The browser just strucks in the middle with the status as connectioning and the status bar as in progress....


Thanks
Virasat Ali


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you've suddenly described a whole different issue! Instead of shooting specific Telnet issues, you need to be looking into bigger TCP/IP issues.

Since this is the company's machine, why isn't your network guy fixing it?


----------



## mvirasat (Jun 2, 2007)

They are unable to do it, that's why I need your help...


Thanks
Virasat Ali


----------

